# Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2010)

*Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken


----------



## nyso (1. Juli 2010)

*Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Absolut genial

Bei mir in der Stadt gibt es wesentlich zu wenige Bio-Produkte, von guten Bio-Sachen ganz zu schweigen. Da werd ich jetzt regelmäßig zuschlagen


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

find ich geil ... wenn i in Zukunft mal anständiges Mineral uns sonstige getränke haben schleppe ich mich nicht mehr zu tode ... das macht dann der postbote  find ich geil


----------



## Stroiner (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

na sicher, wenn es nach 3 tagen ankommt ist auch frischer als ausm laden.


----------



## headcracker (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Lebensmittel kaufe ich grundsätzlich im Laden vor Ort oder auf dem Markt. Vor allem leicht verderbliche Ware wie Obst, Gemüse, Fleisch, Fisch oder sonstiges will ich mir vor dem Kauf anschauen können und das bestmögliche Stück auswählen.
Lebensmittel im Internet kaufen ... so ein Blödsinn.
Oft möchte man ja auch kurzfristig einkaufen, also z.B. nur für das Wochenende. Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock, ein paar Tage auf die Lieferung zu warten.

Selbst als Notlösung (aus welchem Grund auch immer) würde ich Lebensmittel nicht im Internet kaufen. Imo ein völlig überflüssiges Angebot


----------



## Stex (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ehrlich gesagt, ich finde diese Idee richtig unnütz. Ich wohne hier noch auf dem Lande, und hier kauft man Gemüse aus dem Dorfladen... also teilweise noch aus der Umgebung.
und jetzt kann man sich Gemüse ohne weiteres zuschicken lassen? Überlegt mal wie weit solche Lebensmittel transportiert werden? Und das in einer Zeit, in der der CO2 Ausstoss immer höher wird, und alle von der Verminderung des CO2 Ausstosses reden?
Hat zwar auch seine Vorteile, aber sollte, der Umwelt zu liebe verboten sein.

Die Menschheit wird sich eh selbst ausrotten...

mfg Stex


----------



## Floppy90 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

_"Bestellen Sie zukünftig neben Blu-rays auch *Kartoffeln und Gemüse* bei  Amazon, um Versandkosten zu sparen"

_Sind Kartoffel nicht auch Gemüse?Grüße Floppy90


----------



## jobo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Hat da Microsoft auch seine Finger im Spiel? 
Liegt dem Kaffe eine Vista Lizens bei?  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Wie gesagt, absolut genial. Habs mir grad genau angeguckt, die Auswahl bei den Biosachen ist ja sehr schön. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch zu jedem Produkt die Zutatenliste, denn die muss ich lesen können, bevor ich bestelle.


----------



## longtom (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Kannst ja deinen Salat dann auch gleich bei Fleurop bestellen ,oder bei Bauer Müller ne Webcam in den Stall stellen dann kannst jederzeit sehen was dein zukünftiges Bioschnitzel so zu Fressen bekommt


----------



## nyso (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Gut das mich eh nur die vegetarischen/veganen Sachen interessieren

Im Ernst, die Auswahl an Tees, Trockenfrüchten etc. ist sehr gut, der Rest interessiert mich kaum bis gar nicht.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Geile Idee... 3 Kisten Öttinger bestellen und der DHL-Mann such auch direkt die Pfandflaschen in der Wohnung zusammen und nimmt die mit.


----------



## Cola_Colin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

lol, ich bestell mir mal ne Cola, übermorgen ist die dann da. 

Wasn unfug.


----------



## Floppy90 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Geile Idee... 3 Kisten Öttinger bestellen und der DHL-Mann such auch direkt die Pfandflaschen in der Wohnung zusammen und nimmt die mit.



Ein Sixer zum WM-Finale. Na dann Prost!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Es wird ja immer besser was man alles da kaufen kann. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Autos und Reisen. Wenn man essen bei Amazon kaufen kann braucht man gar nicht mehr rausgehen


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

ich bestelle zb Habaneros oder sonstige chillis auch immer im internet da es sie bei uns einfach nicht zu kaufen gibt ... warum auch nicht zukünftig bei amazon wenn der preis und die qualität stimmt ... bei alltäglichen Produkten wohl eher etwas sinnfrei.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Dann sind die Schlangen an der Kasse wenigstens nicht mehr so lang, wenn ich einkaufen gehe.


----------



## g-13mrnice (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Muahaha, wie geil... jetzt dauert´s nicht mehr lange und wir können Pizza und Bier downloaden *träum*


----------



## g-13mrnice (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> ich bestelle zb Habaneros oder sonstige chillis auch immer im internet da es sie bei uns einfach nicht zu kaufen gibt ... warum auch nicht zukünftig bei amazon wenn der preis und die qualität stimmt ... bei alltäglichen Produkten wohl eher etwas sinnfrei.




Meine Süße bestellt auch immer ne Quartalslieferung bei Rossmann oder Schlecker. Ist echt super, haste halt von Waschmittel, Shampoo und bla alles am Start und wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es inklusive Lieferkosten häufig noch wesentlich günstiger ist als wenn man es direkt im Laden kauft. Ist ne feine Sache, der Wocheneinkauf besteht dann wirklich nur noch aus Essen und Getränken, was anner Kasse auch wieder schöner aufm Bong aussieht.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ausserdem, wenn jemand unbedingt CO2 sparen will, muss man ja auch bedenken, dass man nicht zum Supermarkt fährt.
Und schon wieder CO2 gespart.


----------



## Astimon (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem 14-tägigen Rückgaberecht bei Internetkäufen aus?^^


----------



## Master_of_Desaster (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ist ja wohl der größte Witz. Kauft man ne Chipspackung für 1,99 €, zahlt man 5 € Versand na dann gute Nacht


----------



## micha2 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Master_of_Desaster schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl der größte Witz. Kauft man ne Chipspackung für 1,99 €, zahlt man 5 € Versand na dann gute Nacht


dann kaufste halt 11 chipspackungen und du sparst die versandkosten

ich glaube kaum, das dieses angebot die zielgruppe treffen soll, die sich noch von chips und cola ernähren.
eher die welche im discounter um die ecke nicht all die lebensmittel bekommen, die man nicht täglich braucht. also dauerware wie nudeln, kaffee oder eben außergewöhnliche produkte.
was den versand angeht braucht man bei amazon wohl eher selten mehr als 2 tage warten. 
ich habe gestern z.b. für meine tochter 2 bücher bestellt. heute liest sie schon das erste.

die idee ist übrigens nicht neu


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Stex schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ich finde diese Idee richtig unnütz. Ich wohne hier noch auf dem Lande, und hier kauft man Gemüse aus dem Dorfladen... also teilweise noch aus der Umgebung.
> und jetzt kann man sich Gemüse ohne weiteres zuschicken lassen? Überlegt mal wie weit solche Lebensmittel transportiert werden? Und das in einer Zeit, in der der CO2 Ausstoss immer höher wird, und alle von der Verminderung des CO2 Ausstosses reden?
> Hat zwar auch seine Vorteile, aber sollte, der Umwelt zu liebe verboten sein.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wohl totaler Quatsch. Überleg doch mal: Was wird wohl mehr Kraftstoff verbrauchen? 200 Leute, die mit dem Auto fünf Kilometer zum Laden und zurück fahren, oder ein LKW, der 200 Leute in demselben Dorf beliefert?
Abgesehen davon kann man bspw. bei Kaufhof schon seit Ewigkeiten Lebensmittel bestellen. Wirklich neu ist das Konzept nicht.


----------



## silversliv3r (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Stex schrieb:


> und jetzt kann man sich Gemüse ohne weiteres zuschicken lassen? Überlegt mal wie weit solche Lebensmittel transportiert werden? Und das in einer Zeit, in der der CO2 Ausstoss immer höher wird, und alle von der Verminderung des CO2 Ausstosses reden?
> Hat zwar auch seine Vorteile, aber sollte, der Umwelt zu liebe verboten sein.



Die Lebensmittel im Supermarkt werden auch (mehrfach) über die halbe Welt geschifft, egal ob Krabben aus Norwegen, die in Westafrika gepult werden und hier ankommen, Tomaten aus Spanien oder Bananen aus Honduras. 
Natürlich sollte man in den lokalen Bioladen, falls es den denn gibt. Aber ich glaube, die Bioware bei Amazon, die aus Deutschland stammt und angeliefert kommt, ist deutlich weniger herumgefahrn worden als fast alles aus dem normalen Supermarkt.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Hmm, ich sehe grade bei so Sachen wie Chips etc. auch keinen Sinn. 

Mehr Sinn macht da für mich als Kaffeesüchtigen schon der Verkauf von Kaffee.

Der örtliche Supermarkt hat hier ja meistens nur eine winzige Auswahl und zudem auch immer nur den den jeder kennt (Jakob´s etc.).

Amazon hat aber eine schön große Auswahl, da findet man auch mal etwas ausgefallenes. 

Allerdings ist das Angebot schon ziemlich stark auf den typischen Amazon Kunden zugeschnitten und das heißt : Öko, Öko, Öko. Scheußlich


----------



## Elektro (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ich finde es gut. Da kann ich mir zur Blu Ray fürs Wochende gleich noch die chips und die coke mitbestellen.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

 Wie sieht es mit Garantie und Rückgaberechten aus ?


----------



## gardis (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Das ist die Zukunft im E-Commerce! Amazon hat erkannt, das viele Startups auf dem Markt drängen wollen. Das Geschäft hat einen immensen "Long-Tail" und passt somit ideal ins Geschäftskonzept von Amazon.

Dadurch, das die jetzt auch die geeigneten Vertriebswege haben für "robuste" Lebensmittel (also kein TK oder Obst, was schnell verdirbt) legen die der Konkurrenz schon mal richtige Felsen in den Weg. Und bis die soweit sind ihr eigenes Versorgungsnetz aufgebaut zu haben, hat Amazon schon ne Lösung für Waren mit Kühlkette oder frische Waren 

Ich bin absolut Überzeugt, dass die Idee einschlägt wie eine Bombe! Das is so als ob Herr ALDI oder Herr LIDL bei dir klingelt und den Einkaufswagen die Treppe hoch schleppt


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Warum Kurios? Amazon wäre blind wenn sie es nicht tun würden.


----------



## lol2k (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Schön und gut, aber ich kaufe meine Lebensmittel dann doch lieber direkt und vor Ort bei meinem Supermarkt um die Ecke! Gerade dieses spontane Einkaufen und durch die Regale switchen um noch etwas Sinnloses mitzunehmen, was den Geist und Gaumen befriedigt ist doch das tolle am Einkaufen von Lebensmitteln


----------



## majorguns (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Wieso nicht, schnell verderbliche Lebensmittel würde ich zwar dort nicht kaufen, aber das ein oder andere wird sich sicherlich bequem nach Hause bestellen lassen


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das Angebot schon ziemlich stark auf den typischen Amazon Kunden zugeschnitten und das heißt : Öko, Öko, Öko. Scheußlich



Ist das jetzt Ironie? Ich habe mal kurz reingeguckt und fand da jetzt nicht nur Öko-Produkte. Allerdings finde ich die Preise zum großen Teil sehr überzeugend. Ist echt günstig.


----------



## fuddles (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Geil geil geil, darauf hab ich gewartet *THUMBSUPTHUMBSUP*



> Zitat von *DiE_FiesE_FliesE*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich ich ich ^^


----------



## docdent (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Die Erweiterung der Produktpalette ist letztlich nur konsequent. Amazon ist schon lange ein Warenhaus und kein reiner Buchhändler mehr.

Zum Familiengroßeinkauf wird das sicher nicht genutzt, aber es macht Sinn

etwas mitzubestellen, wenn man eh schon bei Amazon einkauft

etwas zu bestellen, wofür man sonst weit fahren müsste, um es zu bekommen

So gesehen, kann es sogar ökologisch sinnvoll sein


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Find die Sache ganz interessant, sind ja auch einige Dinge dabei, die man so nicht in jedem Supermarkt findet, z.B. Haselnusskaffee. Ne Tüte Chips, Fertigkartoffelbrei o.ä. find ich allerdings eher unsinnig, gibs doch überall


----------



## mathal84 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

geil, nie wieder vor die Tür und den Postboten duzen als täglicher Besuch 


Amazon ist schon ein toller Verein, wieviele DHL-Angestellte sind denn nur mit Amazon beschäftigt? 


€ ich seh gerade so etwa 80% bei Marketplace.... damit ist es nicht ganz so kurios


----------



## fuddles (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Hnm... so toll das Angebot aber geh mal jemand zum Beispiel auf den Händler froodies. 2100 Artikel und keinerlei Einstellungen bei der Suche möglich. Da klick ich mich ja dämlich.

Bei der Suche muss Amazon unbedingt nachbessern.
Für Lebensmittel ist das System ungeeignet. Ich könnte da keinen Großeinkauf tätigen.

Ganze 21 Ergebnisse Pro Seite

2100 /21 = 100 Seiten durchklicken wtf ???


----------



## Rakyr (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Find ich gut. Für verderbliche Lebensmittel natürlich eher uninteressant, aber für Kaffee, Konserven, Süßigkeiten - wieso nicht?


----------



## gta4player (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Zu meinen gewöhnlich bestellten Sachen würde ich mir da höchstens mal was "exotisches" dazu bestellen was es in den Supermärkten in meinem Umkreis nicht gibt. Aber nichts was nach einer Woche schlecht werden könnte


----------



## mathal84 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



fuddles schrieb:


> Hnm... so toll das Angebot aber geh mal jemand zum Beispiel auf den Händler froodies. 2100 Artikel und keinerlei Einstellungen bei der Suche möglich. Da klick ich mich ja dämlich.
> 
> Bei der Suche muss Amazon unbedingt nachbessern.
> Für Lebensmittel ist das System ungeeignet. Ich könnte da keinen Großeinkauf tätigen.
> ...



darum beta


----------



## RuXeR (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Finde die Idee grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, da ich Fleisch, Fisch oder Kaffee oft online bestelle, da es das was ich möchte hier nicht gibt und schon gar nicht in der Qualität die ich möchte.

Was man aber dazu sagen muss, dass die Preise bei Amazon schon ein Stück teurer sind, als wenn man über andere Onlineportale kauft (bei Fleisch ca. 10%)...


----------



## Daniel007 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Einfach mehr als genial! 

Für mich ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung "Zukunft". Erst dachte ich: "Was soll das denn jetzt bedeuten? Amazon und Lebensmittel??" 

Habe mir dann aber eben mal das Sortiment angesehen und bin sehr sehr angetan. Da ich nicht sehr gerne nach Sachen im Supermarkt suche, weil ich manchmal keine Lust habe, dafür Zeit aufzubringen, ist das doch auch zum Kochen perfekt:

Internetbrowser öffnen, Rezept suchen, Zutaten bei Amazon finden und bestellen, dann kochen!  Dauert etwas, aber richtig cool!

Und man spart Zeit! 

Klar, wenn man mal etwas innerhalb kürzester Zeit braucht, ist das schon schwieriger. Aber vielleicht kommt ja bald die "5-Stunden-Lieferung"?! 

Weiter so, Amazon!


----------



## Zoon (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Da müssen die auch bei der Zustellung ganz schön verbessern, weil gerade bei frischen Produkten in normalen DHL / Postkutschen die Kühlkette nicht gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Was daran kurios sein soll, versteh ich nicht...

Das war nur eine Frage der Zeit, und ein logischer Schritt seitens Amazon...


btw. mit Sammelbestellungen ist das nicht wirklich teurer als im Laden...


----------



## RuXeR (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Zoon schrieb:


> Da müssen die auch bei der Zustellung ganz schön verbessern, weil gerade bei frischen Produkten in normalen DHL / Postkutschen die Kühlkette nicht gewährleistet ist.



Schon gemerkt, dass nicht Amazon das Zeug verschickt, sondern Firmen die schon seit'ner ganzen weile frische Produkte über das Inet verkaufen (z.B. tts-shop.de oder gourmetfleisch.de) und das in speziellen Thermoboxen.


----------



## icon (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

na mega. da bestell ich mir doch gleich mal n bündel Bananen fürs Wochenende


----------



## Infernal-jason (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

würde mich freuen wenn se auch ausländische produkte anbieten würden wie zb. schweppes cream soda . des zeug schmeckt einfach super .


----------



## jobo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

In Zeiten der Klimaerwärmung sollte man sich so etwas zwei mal überlegen!


----------



## Mr__47 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Das ist ja wie Ingame Pizza bestellen, hauptsache no reallife ... damit machen die einigen leuten ihr leben kaputt... 
frage : Wieso darf man zu iPhone nachrichten keine commies schreiben? Gibts das en sammelthread, oder enden alle iphone artikel im fanboy und flame war? 

sorry das ich hier die frage stelle :_D


----------



## semse (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



jobo schrieb:


> In Zeiten der Klimaerwärmung sollte man sich so etwas zwei mal überlegen!



Genau, man sollte jedes Lebensmittel einzeln bestellen in so vielen Paketen wie möglich damit die Klimaidioten endlich mal sehen das nicht jeder den scheiss glaubt den die erzählen.


----------



## ThePlayer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

1. Hat eine Fernsehsendung bewiesen das ausländische Produkte nicht unbedingt Umweltschädlich sein müssen und 2. Welcher Onlineshop war schon von Anfang an perfekt.

Ich bin mit Amazon zufrieden, obwohl manche Händler eine komische Art haben etwas zu verpacken.


----------



## basic123 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Mr__47 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie Ingame Pizza bestellen, hauptsache no reallife ... damit machen die einigen leuten ihr leben kaputt...


Ich glaube die Hauptzielgruppe sollen Rentner und körperlich behinderte Menschen sein. Ob Hardcore-Gamer auch dazu gehören, kann man nur vermuten.


----------



## Woohoo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Preise vergleichen kann doch wohl jeder.  Also die Preisgestaltung kann Amazon doch so machen wie sie wollen.


----------



## locoHC (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



ThePlayer schrieb:


> 1. Hat eine Fernsehsendung bewiesen das ausländische Produkte nicht unbedingt Umweltschädlich sein müssen und 2. Welcher Onlineshop war schon von Anfang an perfekt.
> 
> Ich bin mit Amazon zufrieden, obwohl manche Händler eine komische Art haben etwas zu verpacken.



Zum 1.: Naja, Galileo hat auch bewiesen, dass es das Jenseits gibt, also kann das sehr gut hinterfragt werden 
Aber das mit der komischen Verpackung hatte ich auch schon! Der eine Shop hat mir christliche Propaganda mitgeschickt! Ich hab mich echt bedrängt gefühlt.


----------



## Mr__47 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



basic123 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Hauptzielgruppe sollen Rentner und körperlich behinderte Menschen sein. Ob Hardcore-Gamer auch dazu gehören, kann man nur vermuten.



stimmt, an die habe ich nciht gedacht. Wenn dies emit dem Inet vertraut sind eine erhebliche Erleichterung für sie ...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ich gebe es ja zu und habe es heute angetestet.
Habe Nudel bestellt...ob der Postbote die auch kocht oder wäre das dann Web 2.1?

Für einige Waren würde ich aber lieber den Händler vor Ort nutzen wie z.B. Obst.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



basic123 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Hauptzielgruppe sollen Rentner und körperlich behinderte Menschen sein. Ob Hardcore-Gamer auch dazu gehören, kann man nur vermuten.



mmm irgendwie böse diese Anspielung.


----------



## Aholic (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ich bestell mir gleich erstmal Erdnüsse, die Aktion ist mal richtig genial. 
Wobei ich kein Gemüse, Obst etc bestellen würde.

Die ham da schon wirklich tolle Sachen im Sortiment.

Edit: Mhmmh, ob die auch BP Oil verkaufen?


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ich werd mir die Tage mal Bio-Limetten und echten Cachaca bestellen, gibt es hier nirgends zu kaufen Und dann gibts selbstgemachten Caipi bei den Temperaturen


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ich bin immer noch nicht mit der Suche warm geworden. Brauche ich für nen Einkauswagen voll länger als wenn ich schnell in nen Supermarkt vor Ort flitze.


----------



## Russel Grow (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Saufett!

...ich für meinen Teil habe mir dort gleich 2x 1Kg Erdnüsse bestellt... 

An Die bin ich sonst nur in der SB Union ect. gekommen!

Mir kommt so´ne Idee nur recht. Amazon bekommt da von mir die volle Unterstützung dafür (ich fahre häufig für Amazon [Bad Hersfeld, Hessen]) ...echt saugeil!


----------



## Fettmull (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

hab damals Funny Chipsfrisch bestellt, die Tüte kostet genau soviel wie im Supermarkt.
Am Anfang gabs die Aktion, dass man versandkostenfrei bestellen konnte, was aber nach 6h wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde und die üblichen Versandkosten von 4,95€ angefallen sind.

Zum Glück hab ich noch früh bestellt und 0€ Versand gezahlt^^

mfg


----------



## Russel Grow (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



semse schrieb:


> Genau, man sollte jedes Lebensmittel einzeln bestellen in so vielen Paketen wie möglich damit die Klimaidioten endlich mal sehen das nicht jeder den scheiss glaubt den die erzählen.


----------



## Zockersepp (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

finds eigentlich nicht schlecht fehlt nur noch der internet kühlschrank der sich dann seine sachen selbst bestellt aber dann bitte alles ohne versandkosten aber dafür zb. im monat ne Art grundgebührr von 10€ oder so das wäre dann perfekt für Gamer immer kühlschrank voll und nie im supermarkt gewesen xD


----------



## Aholic (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Fettmull schrieb:


> hab damals Funny Chipsfrisch bestellt, die Tüte kostet genau soviel wie im Supermarkt.


Damals?
Ich dachte die Aktion läuft erst seit 3,4 Tagen? 
Habs jedenfalls auch sonst noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Russel Grow (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



mathal84 schrieb:


> geil, nie wieder vor die Tür und den Postboten duzen als täglicher Besuch
> 
> 
> Amazon ist schon ein toller Verein, wieviele DHL-Angestellte sind denn nur mit Amazon beschäftigt?
> ...


Also ich bin schonmal einer^^

zZ. fahre ich für Amazon, eure Bestellungen zu DHL in Staufenberg ;P


----------



## Sentionline007 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Da muss Amazon aber viel Beta Arbeit erledigen und viele Zulieferer unter Vertrag nehmen. Lebensmittel ist ein Bereich, wo es schlicht extrem schnell gehen muss. Ebenso muss im Angebot Genussmittel wie Tabak & Alkohol vorhanden sein. Wenn ich schon im lokalen Markt 1 oder 2 KM entfernt das ganze 50% günstiger bekomme, dann will ich schlicht brennenden Asphalt sehen.

Versand in max. 4 Stunden, sonst wird das (zuminders bei mir) nix mit Neukunden.

Des weiteren muss alles 24H verfügbar sein und versendet werden. Ein neuer Tätigkeitsbereich für Amazon und neue Arbeitsplätze. Dann kann ich auch mal "Spontan-Party" schmeissen. Da ist mir 50% Aufpreis echt egal, wenn ein Kollege eine Kollegin mitbringt geh ich über Leichen und ausnahmsweise über Baileys...


----------



## Torsley (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Sentionline007 schrieb:


> Da muss Amazon aber viel Beta Arbeit erledigen und viele Zulieferer unter Vertrag nehmen. Lebensmittel ist ein Bereich, wo es schlicht extrem schnell gehen muss. Ebenso muss im Angebot Genussmittel wie Tabak & Alkohol vorhanden sein. Wenn ich schon im lokalen Markt 1 oder 2 KM entfernt das ganze 50% günstiger bekomme, dann will ich schlicht brennenden Asphalt sehen.
> 
> Versand in max. 4 Stunden, sonst wird das (zuminders bei mir) nix mit Neukunden.
> 
> Des weiteren muss alles 24H verfügbar sein und versendet werden. Ein neuer Tätigkeitsbereich für Amazon und neue Arbeitsplätze. Dann kann ich auch mal "Spontan-Party" schmeissen. Da ist mir 50% Aufpreis echt egal, wenn ein Kollege eine Kollegin mitbringt geh ich über Leichen und ausnahmsweise über Baileys...


 
naja ich weiß ja nicht wie schnell der versant ist. wenn ich lebensmittel bestellen würde, dann wären es artikel die in der normalen 2-3 tage lieferzeit geliefert werden können. also eher weniger die ultra frischen sachen, sondern die sachen die sich halt verbauchen und die man eh immer mitnemen muss wenn man einkaufen ist. trinken, brot, käse, wurst so das man tatsächlich nur noch nen schnellen kleinen einkauf machen muss. ich denke darauf kann man auch in zukunft nicht verzichten. 
ich meine wenn ich was kochen will geht halt nix über frische zutaten.


----------



## xDave78 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Krass! Meine Dolce Gusto Kapseln bestel ich ja schon länger im Marketplace. Aber nun auch noch Wein usw?! Nicht schlecht.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Ich find da auch nicht kurios.

Da gibts viel Süßes was ich hier nicht einfach so bekomme, vorallem in solchen Mengen.

 kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## big-cori (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Die Einführung solch eines Shops finde ich lobenswert.
Die größten Stärken dürfte darin liegen, Nischenprodukte für die verschiedensten Leute mit speziellen Vorlieben oder Unverträglichkeiten übersichtlich und vergleichbar anzubieten.
Ein Suchsystem, das einem nur Produkte für Laktose intollerante Menschen, ..., nur Bio-Produkte oder nur Fair-Traide-Produkte auflistet ist echt was wert. 
Da kann man Hoffnungen reinsetzen, wenn dadurch diese vielen Labels z.B. für nachhaltigen Fischfang übersichtlicher geordnet werden, evtl. noch günstiger durch höhere Verkaufszahlen werden, dass somit in vielen Jahren irgendwann die Überfischung verhindert werden kann.

Dass unser jetziges (oligarchisches) Supermarktsystem, mit sich gegenseitig untebietenden Ketten, die anderen die Preise diktieren, zu denen diese verkaufen müssen, auch schlecht und existenzbedrohend sein kann, sieht man ja an der Milchwirtschaft oder an Lebensmitteln, die wegen Überproduktion wegeworfen werden.

Die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt. Es werden neue Modelle benötigt. Man kann/muss sich ja schließlich auch weiterentwickeln!


----------



## XXTREME (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Wenn ich was zu "fressen" brauche, brauche ich das sofort und nicht in einer Woche. Blödsinnig dieses Angebot. Wird sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht durchsetzen und im "Beta Status" verharren, bis die Lichter aus gehen!!!


----------



## Xel'Naga (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

WTF 
Lebensmittel übers Internet bestellen, was für ein Schwachsinn !
Sowas werde ich sicher nie übers Internet kaufen, garantiert nicht.
Zu teuer, zu umständlich, Qualität kann man auch nicht überprüfen, im großen und ganzen ein FLOP


----------



## GxGamer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Dazu sag ich nur

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NaiT4gt9cKU&hl=de_DE&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NaiT4gt9cKU&hl=de_DE&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Es gab ne Zeit, da ging ich los...


----------



## El Sativa (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

naja, für ne freundin von mir recht praktisch. die wohnt im 9ten stockwerk und der fahrstuhl wird grad neu gemacht. viel spass herr postbote.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

bei dem was ich da sah sind die Versandkosten viel zu hoch 

dann sollte man doch besser selbst zu Aldi, Plus, Netto, Kaufland und Co. gehen


----------



## Siberian Tiger (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Na super, noch mehr Bequemlichkeit für Menschen, die sich ohnehin nicht viel bewegen. Lebensmittel im Internet kaufen...so ein Schwachsinn!

American Lifestyle - Fat and Ugly


----------



## Nasenbaer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



Siberian Tiger schrieb:


> Na super, noch mehr Bequemlichkeit für Menschen, die sich ohnehin nicht viel bewegen. Lebensmittel im Internet kaufen...so ein Schwachsinn!
> 
> American Lifestyle - Fat and Ugly



Für Ömchen ist sowas durchaus praktisch. Gerade bei einem Winter wie den vergangenen. Die Frage ist, ob sie Internet-Fit sind.


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Da bestellt halt der Enkel, was Oma braucht, lässt das direkt vom Konto abbuchen, und der Postbote darf schleppen. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## Nasenbaer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*



nyso schrieb:


> Da bestellt halt der Enkel, was Oma braucht, lässt das direkt vom Konto abbuchen, und der Postbote darf schleppen. Wo ist da das Problem?



Stimmt auch wieder. 
Naja alles bekommt man ja nich aber eigentlich ist Katalog-Essens-Bestellung nichts neues. Bofrost kennt man doch?!


----------



## push@max (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

Die Idee hat Potenzial. Wenn die Preise weiter gesenkt werden können, wäre das sicherlich interessant.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass PC-Hardware zu Beginn im Internet viel günstiger zu bekommen war, als im Laden.


----------



## moe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurios: Amazon startet Online-Verkauf von Lebensmitteln und Getränken*

sorry, aber wenn ich hunger hab, dann will ich bald was zu essen und nicht in drei tagen.
außerdem ist das doch viel umständlicher als schnell zum nächsten supermarkt zu fahren und da was einzukaufen.

für leute, die gerne viel vorausplanen mag das ja ganz nett sein, aber ich glaube für den großteil ist das nix.


----------

